# Newbie123 says, "hello!"



## newbie123 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys, hadn't realized I'm supposed to introduce myself before posting! 

Thanks to everyone who responded to my questions about BJJ mouthguards.  I'm a 40-year old, 5'5", around 140 pounds guy who practiced some judo and karate back in elementary and high school.  My regular gym where I lifted weights closed a while back so I went looking around for a replacement.  One of the places I came across was Fairtex in San Francisco which teaches, among other things, muay thai and BJJ.  Am I the ultimate fighting champion?    Anyway, decided that I had enjoyed martial arts in the past, and that it would be a great workout and great to learn.  I have been taking classes for only four or five weeks, but am enjoying it immensely!  (My wife thinks I'm an idiot because during each of those weeks, I have come home bruised or sore in a number of different places!)

Anyway, cheers to everyone!


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 3, 2006)

newbie123 said:
			
		

> Hi guys, hadn't realized I'm supposed to introduce myself before posting!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who responded to my questions about BJJ mouthguards. I'm a 40-year old, 5'5", around 140 pounds guy who practiced some judo and karate back in elementary and high school. My regular gym where I lifted weights closed a while back so I went looking around for a replacement. One of the places I came across was Fairtex in San Francisco which teaches, among other things, muay thai and BJJ. Am I the ultimate fighting champion?  Anyway, decided that I had enjoyed martial arts in the past, and that it would be a great workout and great to learn. I have been taking classes for only four or five weeks, but am enjoying it immensely! (My wife thinks I'm an idiot because during each of those weeks, I have come home bruised or sore in a number of different places!)
> 
> Anyway, cheers to everyone!


 
I used to have a co-worker who trained at the Fairtex gym.  Sounded like it was good, tough, challenging training.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Gemini (Feb 3, 2006)

newbie123 said:
			
		

> Hi guys, hadn't realized I'm supposed to introduce myself before posting!


 
hmm. Okay. As long as you're really sorry, we'll let it go this time. 



			
				newbie123 said:
			
		

> My wife thinks I'm an idiot because during each of those weeks, I have come home bruised or sore in a number of different places!


 
We get alot o' that. Welcome to the club! 

Glad to have you with us, newb. If we can help you in any way, give us a shout!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Pacificshore (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Kacey (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome!:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2006)

Good to have you aboard 

Enjoy ~!!

~Tess


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 3, 2006)

Aloha and Welcome to the boards.

V/R

Rick


----------



## kenpo0324 (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## TheBattousai (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 3, 2006)

MT welcomes you and happy posting
Terry


----------



## jdinca (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome! Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome, I am a firm believer that Tiger Balm can fix  just about anything, that and duct tape


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome.

You not alone, my wife thinks I'm crazy as well, when it comes to Martial arts. Or it could be she just thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!


----------



## Drac (Feb 4, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Happy posting...


----------



## Dragon Fist (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Newbie123  :wavey:

Welcome to the board. Happy Posting!


----------



## Mike712 (Feb 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Cujo (Feb 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT and good luck with your training.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome, Newb!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 6, 2006)

*Welcome*, Newbie123!  Hope you're enjoying the boards.


----------



## still learning (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and mountains are always hard to climb up....when you get there....heaven is found.......enjoy your training....Aloha


----------

